# How ironic.



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

The Committee on Energy and Commerce had a meeting on "Climate Change: Are Greenhouse Gas Emissions from Human Activities Contributing to a Warming of the Planet?" today.

Unfortunately it was canceled today due to the blizzard.

Global warming meeting canceled due to blizzard, how ironic. 

http://energycommerce.house.gov/membios/schedule.shtml


----------

